# Feeding with manure spreader



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Now that we have two tractors we decided to try using the manure spreader to feed the cows. It seems to work fairly good, but it would be nice have one of those hay busters.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206471638104677


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Link inoperable for non-facebook people.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Link inoperable for non-facebook people.
> 
> Regards, Mike


not operable for people on Facebook either.He probably has his settings on private.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I guess I will have to resort back to still photos. I could not figure out how to upload a video, maybe we can't.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have seen ranchers use similar spreaders with the beater removed to feed cows and sheep ear corn. It's fairly comman here.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It seems to work fairly good. It does sometime catch a flake and tends to bunch it up, but the cows don't seem to care.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I put the video on Youtub, Let me know if you can't view it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Be interested in seeing a shot or video of the "hay trail" that you spread. It appears that it works very well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Which one is the second tractor?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Had a neighbor years ago who borrowed our manure spreader to feed silage. Worked alright.

I had the same thought as you if I was feeding big squares


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice! I used to use an old IH 135 spreader to bed cows with straw. I'd bust a bunch of small squares into the spreader and drive. Worked really well till the spreader fell apart.

Little side note, that Farmhand spreader was built about 2 hours from here in Hopkins MN. I have some old Farmhand "Mechanized Muscle" signs hanging in the shop.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It works fairly well; there are time where it grab a fair size flake and lift the whole damn thing over the beater bar. With that happening it tends to put some hay in a fairly large pile, but the cows don't seem to care. I may see if I can take a video as it is coming off. One thing is for sure, it sure beats forking it off a trailer by hand; of course dad has the funny idea that you have to feed first thing in the morning when it is colder than hell out. Oh well. I would rather run the tractor, than fork hay any day. We did have to put a shield over the gears on the spreader to keep hay from wadding up.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Which one is the second tractor?


That little green one you see in the picture. LOL. The 1135 is in the shop; we have to keep it in the shop overnight to keep the hydraulics on the loader from freezing up.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Do what works! I am counter balancing you by using an old Roorda silage wagon to haul manure from feedlot pens to a stock pile. Works nicely, with the sides cut down.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I finally got a chance to file the feed with the spreader from the back of it. We could not the 2745 started yesterday, and had to pull the spreader with the 1135, so I got a chance to take a video. Damn it was cold yesterday, and it was not to much warmer today.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

seems to work pretty good.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Ya, it does. It works better with the bale laying flat. We tried putting it in on its edge, but The paddles on the spreader would catch a flake and bunch it up in big piles.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It does seem to work very well....I believe you have hit on something Cowboy.

Regards, Mike


----------

